# New show on National Geographic Thursdays at 9pm.



## KenJax Tree (Nov 14, 2013)

Is anyone watching the new show called Big Bad Wood? Its about arborists.



Sent from my AutoTune carb


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Nov 14, 2013)

There is 2 or 3 threads on it. Just watching the dumb ass slide down the boom. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## KenJax Tree (Nov 14, 2013)

Lol i saw that


Sent from my AutoTune carb


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Nov 14, 2013)

That trailer that all season tree has. I wonder if its a ox log trailer

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## KenJax Tree (Nov 14, 2013)

LMAO all that and the outrigger wasn't down. Idiots


Sent from my AutoTune carb


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Nov 14, 2013)

Starting to get really stupid

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## KenJax Tree (Nov 14, 2013)

Yeah he's gonna smash a swing set here in a minute.

Nobody thought to pick it up and move it out of the way?


Sent from my AutoTune carb


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 14, 2013)

I wanna see him slide down a fiberglass round boom ! Then I'll say he's crazy ! He is starting to act wAy to silly hanging off that like that........ super sketchy


----------



## OLD MAN GRINDER (Nov 14, 2013)

One scratched car and one busted swing set....they must pay good up in Boston...

Bob....opcorn:


----------



## miko0618 (Nov 14, 2013)

I haven't watched an episode but I watched some clips on youtube. compared to them, I am an ace! the boss tree man!


----------



## treeman75 (Nov 15, 2013)

The one guy from american climbers dont change his pants I dont think, hes worn the same camo pants in all the shows so far.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Nov 16, 2013)

LOL, Eddie and Danno tearing that dude up on facebook!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Nov 16, 2013)

Sure looks like some staged accidents to me. Look at all seasons notch. Sure looks like he was aiming for the fence.

The logs hitting that dodge neon looks very staged kinda like they placed it with thw grapple Truck unless they hit the car twice.

Was checking out american climbers facebook page. They got alot of equipment including a saw mill.

Tree tech is a whole lot bigger then I thought. I counted 17 chip trucks 12 or so bucket trucks, 4 cranes, 2 grapple trucks and 10 pickups. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Nov 16, 2013)

Sorry I uploaded the same picture twice.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## sgreanbeans (Nov 16, 2013)

Two different logs! When they said they where going to try and make the gate, I knew right then what they where doing. Chick was a poor actor, she knew what was up, getting a new fence courtesy of NatGeo


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 16, 2013)

Staged or not that knot he's got is about 4" from spitting that log out . Amateurs !


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 16, 2013)

Keeping in the spirit of the show today I cut down 2 possessed silver maples .... Notice the white orbs in all of my pics










creepy right , homeowner was like sooooo scared that one of those haunted crotches would swallow her beagle


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Nov 16, 2013)

I know of a few haunted crotches that you would not want to go near.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 16, 2013)

Demonic crotches eat climbers


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 16, 2013)

Oops I mean climbers eat demonic crotches


----------



## jefflovstrom (Nov 16, 2013)

Not seen it or want to,, nope.
Jeff


----------



## OLD OAK (Nov 16, 2013)

Look up Tree tech, man are they big. Lots of people and equipment. I wonder what kine of $$ they HAVE to turn in a day. American climbers has a lot of equipment and a big ass crane. Looks like they are doing good


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Nov 16, 2013)

The crane isnt american climbers

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER (Nov 17, 2013)

I sure would like to have that crane 


Sent from my 3120XP


----------



## kyle goddard (Nov 17, 2013)

When they screw up they shouldn't say " this **** happens all the time, sometimes you just get lucky " i guess safety firs doesn't apply in Boston. Gives us a bad rap.


----------



## MarquisTree (Nov 18, 2013)

I like how allseason was aiming directly at the swing set, they arent even believable accidents. 
The biggest thing this reality show is missing is reality, I have worked with some of these guys, they are all faking it 
The show is staged for entertainment, it is tv.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 18, 2013)

All seasons is AA all day , if he hung in there a bit longer that's him


----------



## MarquisTree (Nov 18, 2013)

Now that's mean. You cant compare Asinine`s con show, using cutting edge techniques such as these to any tree service out there


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 21, 2013)

Ben is sooooo the guy who works for the old man , if they are a match goat/Ben


----------



## treeman75 (Nov 21, 2013)

I missed it, it will be on again in an hour.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 21, 2013)

treeman75 said:


> I missed it, it will be on again in an hour.


You gotta meet Ben to put the two together


----------



## treeman75 (Nov 21, 2013)

Ya, that would be cool. I wonder what some of the members are like in person. I think the closest member to me is beans and hes 6-7 hours across the state.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Nov 22, 2013)

I am a complete and total tool.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Nov 22, 2013)

Once you meet tmd your life will never be the same. Lol

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## sgreanbeans (Nov 22, 2013)

I have always said we need to have a AS expo, but we would need to have a boxing ring with sumo suits. Watched last night. Tree Tech called the goof balls the ride booms Hacks, LOL it was funny, then that goat guy. "Taking a tree down is like taking the clothes off a hot chick" That dude does have problems!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Nov 22, 2013)

Its all fun and games till your beer googles wear off and you realize that hot chick is a hog. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 22, 2013)

2treeornot2tree said:


> Once you meet tmd your life will never be the same. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Dude ya gotta admit he resembles goat


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 22, 2013)

Last nites show was good . When the fat dude faced the tree with the little guy in it and told him to hold on . LOL truly good tv watching that guy slither down and Fernando or whatever the dudes name saying "man that's no good "


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 22, 2013)

Or when he said doesn't matter what I do your just gonna invent things to yell at me for ! LOL that's my old boss


----------



## OLD OAK (Nov 22, 2013)

2treeornot2tree said:


> The crane isnt american climbers
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Talking about the big red one on their Website, haven't seen it used in the show yet.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Nov 22, 2013)

treeclimber101 said:


> Dude ya gotta admit he resembles goat


He does remind me of goat

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## KenJax Tree (Nov 22, 2013)

Ted the newb was cracking me up spiking up that tree. And then used the word scarededness.


Sent from my AutoTune carb


----------



## peetar (Nov 22, 2013)

Everytime I left a line in the tree for the groundman that thought the climbing part was easy, it was ugly. there were a couple that got up there, but when it was time to cut off the limb that was left for them, they couldnt do it.

I don't think Ted will ever cut anything of substance, but thats TV.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 23, 2013)

Seems like there's always the turning point from humping the hell outta the tree to getting it ! I have high hopes for Ted


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Nov 23, 2013)

Teds a goofy bastard but I bet he makes it. If not he can be a parking lot sweeper.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 23, 2013)

The shows getting better now . Seems like at first glance it was a turd but now it seems like something watchable my daughter loves the song and is trying to get it for me as a ringtone .


----------



## rtsims (Nov 23, 2013)

What days and time is this here show on?


----------



## treeman75 (Nov 23, 2013)

It really scared him when the guy started the notch. That would of pissed me off, I woulda come down and ***** slaped him.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 23, 2013)

Don't know where your at I reckon I could help iffin I knew


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 23, 2013)

treeman75 said:


> It really scared him when the guy started the notch. That would of pissed me off, I woulda come down and ***** slaped him.


Somehow it was edited it was the house side he faced not the side he was on I watched it last night on demand and saw it . The burnt leather gloves were good too , we all know what it's like to put a shine on your palms and the first time you move your fingers it all just kinda shatters , cal me redneck I woulda taken a half wrap off that tree he was leaning on and if it needed to run just give it a flick


----------



## KenJax Tree (Nov 23, 2013)

rtsims said:


> What days and time is this here show on?



Its on at 9pm ET on Thursdays


Sent from my AutoTune carb


----------



## treeman75 (Nov 23, 2013)

I thought it was on the other stem then they showed the notch on the one hes on. Ya that tree wouldnt mind ya using it for a half wrap.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 23, 2013)

Maya saved some skin !


----------



## treeman75 (Nov 28, 2013)

No big bad wood tonight?


----------



## OLD OAK (Nov 28, 2013)

treeman75 said:


> No big bad wood tonight?


I was looking forward to it tonight, with out it there is nothing for me to watch. I really only watch it to see Tree Tech.


----------



## MarquisTree (Nov 28, 2013)

Just remember its all fiction


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 29, 2013)

OLD OAK said:


> I was looking forward to it tonight, with out it there is nothing for me to watch. I really only watch it to see Tree Tech.


Forget about advertising people prolly have a tree tech truck drive by daily there's so many of them , and the employee bios are pretty impressive , I would tend to agree they dominate that area , wherever it is because I have no idea never been up there . I wouldn't wanna be competition to them especially after this show stays on a few more months ....... Forget about it . And the show seems to be ironing out all the kinks with fake fence smashing and fighting now it's just good ol fashioned tree work !


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Nov 29, 2013)

I was looking at tree techs website again. Wow what a good looking bunch of equipment. Sure bet they got a good head lock on the competition. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## c5rulz (Dec 6, 2013)

Watched less than 5 min of a show once. I can't stand staged reality shows where people argue.

The success of this type of television does not bode well for this nation when one considers these viewers can vote too.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 6, 2013)

Great episode . Thought the oak removal was cool , thought the pine party crane job looked fun , I will say I wouldn't mind spending some time with all four crews . The show is growing on me . I see the editors trying to take it in one direction and the guys going in another . Besides I see through all there rues now .


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Dec 6, 2013)

I couldn't stay awake to watch all of it last night so I will have to catch it on demand

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 6, 2013)

Good episode . I laughed a few times ... Well actually a lot of times ! But I was in a good mood .


----------



## treeman75 (Dec 6, 2013)

2treeornot2tree said:


> I couldn't stay awake to watch all of it last night so I will have to catch it on demand
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


I missed it last night, how does that demand thing work?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 6, 2013)

treeman75 said:


> I missed it last night, how does that demand thing work?


Seriously ? Have your kid show you how it works ! That's what I do .


----------



## treeman75 (Dec 6, 2013)

I dont have the demand thing on my tv. When we bought our house 10 years ago I tried the cable in the house and it worked so I never have checked into satilite or cable options. The cable company must not of turned it off at the box when the last people moved.


----------



## treeman75 (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Dec 6, 2013)

treeman75 said:


> I missed it last night, how does that demand thing work?


My cable company has it. Its kinda like they dvr it for you and you can watch it whenever you want. Can also rent movies and what not too.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 6, 2013)

2treeornot2tree said:


> My cable company has it. Its kinda like they dvr it for you and you can watch it whenever you want. Can also rent movies and what not too.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Wow you talked him right through that ! Big ******* helper ! I mean thAts it . Aaaaaaa it's something they give ya it's pretty cool ! Lol


----------



## treeman75 (Dec 6, 2013)

Ya, I dont need all that fancy chit and I dont want to **** up my free cable.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Dec 6, 2013)

treeman75 said:


> Ya, I dont need all that fancy chit and I dont want to **** up my free cable.


My uncle used to get electric for $40 a month for a huge house and garage. He told too many people and the power company came out and changed out his meter. His old meter was only turning a 1/4 of the speed it should have been. Now he pays a big power bill. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## OLD MAN GRINDER (Dec 6, 2013)

treeclimber101 said:


> Great episode . Thought the oak removal was cool , thought the pine party crane job looked fun , I will say I wouldn't mind spending some time with all four crews . The show is growing on me . I see the editors trying to take it in one direction and the guys going in another . Besides I see through all there rues now .




I agree, the show seems to be getting much better, much less drama than the first shows, can't get over all the
nice equipment, don't see any like that down here, and they sure do cut the stumps low, i would not have had
to buy my 660 if they did that here, will keep watching unless it goes the way of ax men.....

Bob.....


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 6, 2013)

Well. I gotta say that the Tree Tech guy that rode the ball was the correct way to tie into the crane.
Jeff


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Dec 6, 2013)

jefflovstrom said:


> Well. I gotta say that the Tree Tech guy that rode the ball was the correct way to tie into the crane.
> Jeff


He was cutting while just on a flip line a couple times

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## dbl612 (Dec 6, 2013)

OLD OAK said:


> Look up Tree tech, man are they big. Lots of people and equipment. I wonder what kine of $$ they HAVE to turn in a day. American climbers has a lot of equipment and a big ass crane. Looks like they are doing good


american climbers rents cranes as they need them the owner said.


----------



## dbl612 (Dec 6, 2013)

sgreanbeans said:


> I have always said we need to have a AS expo, but we would need to have a boxing ring with sumo suits. Watched last night. Tree Tech called the goof balls the ride booms Hacks, LOL it was funny, then that goat guy. "Taking a tree down is like taking the clothes off a hot chick" That dude does have problems!


wonder how rough the bark is on his hot chicks?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 6, 2013)

dbl612 said:


> wonder how rough the bark is on his hot chicks?


I guarantee rough ! I Probably wouldn't try to bed one without a blowgun and tranquilizer !


----------



## MarquisTree (Dec 6, 2013)

Just watched it on dvr. Really surprised with tree tech in this episode,they are playing the "super safe" role in this tree drama show but they didnt use a bucket truck on the pine tree in the primaries. 
I really enjoy watching all American, those guys are having the most fun with this whole tv show thing


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 7, 2013)

There probably so busy the 20 or so they have were all spoken for LOL


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Dec 7, 2013)

Did you see the video american climbers put on fb today. They were catching alot of flack.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 7, 2013)

2treeornot2tree said:


> Did you see the video american climbers put on fb today. They were catching alot of flack.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Riding the pick ? Awesome love that video


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Dec 7, 2013)

Yeah that one. Thought it was cool myself.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 7, 2013)

I would imagine that would go over like a fart in church !


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Dec 7, 2013)

There were a bunch of ca giving them crap about how they were tied into the crane and not wearing a hard hat. You could even see how they were connected to the crane. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treevet (Dec 7, 2013)

treeclimber101 said:


> Riding the pick ? Awesome love that video




must be literally soiling his bikini briefs on that one at TBuz...I love it.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 7, 2013)

treevet said:


> View attachment 321373
> must be literally soiling his bikini briefs on that one at TBuz...I love it.


Make sure you like there American climbers page there taking a lot of heat for it !


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 7, 2013)

Guys are like wet blankets man for real .... Complain and are such a drag


----------



## treevet (Dec 7, 2013)

treeclimber101 said:


> Make sure you like there American climbers page there taking a lot of heat for it !


dun

added a little ASite slammer in the process


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 7, 2013)

I don't know what this world is anymore ! Jesus you can't even do something without some poor sack of **** complaining about all of it ! God people need to get laid more


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Dec 7, 2013)

treeclimber101 said:


> I don't know what this world is anymore ! Jesus you can't even do something without some poor sack of **** complaining about all of it ! God people need to get laid more


Or mind there own ****ing business more!

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 7, 2013)

2treeornot2tree said:


> Or mind there own ****ing business more!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Right !


----------



## treevet (Dec 7, 2013)

Interesting factoid...BBWood surpassed "Life Below Zero" last week. No surprise...I kinda like that show, but that woman on there that runs the "motel" is such a monotone whiner and has every aspect of here life accounted for in dollars and cents. Ruined the show.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 7, 2013)

You will never have a show that these complainers won't hate on !


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Dec 7, 2013)

Just got my new tree care industry magazine. Article about big bad wood. Most of the examples they give as osha violations are common things that have to be done to get the job done. Seems like he is riding a high horse.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Dec 7, 2013)

Forgot the image

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treevet (Dec 7, 2013)

I hope Garvin is as impotent as he appears to be.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 7, 2013)

Again needs to be laid


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 7, 2013)

Read the list of names on the right of that page Jared and tell me what you see there , it may take a few reads but there's a direct example of unsafe behavior given to one of the companies named I that book ! Kinda ironic to me .


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Dec 7, 2013)

Interesting names including one thats on the show

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## OLD OAK (Dec 7, 2013)

OK i watched their video of the climber riding the pic down, i think it was Bad Ass. Question is , Can OSHA use that to fine them and so on?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 7, 2013)

OLD OAK said:


> OK i watched their video of the climber riding the pic down, i think it was Bad Ass. Question is , Can OSHA use that to fine them and so on?


Nope . No way in hell , they may warn them but a fine nope no way in hell


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Dec 7, 2013)

They might try though

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## dbl612 (Dec 7, 2013)

MarquisTree said:


> Just watched it on dvr. Really surprised with tree tech in this episode,they are playing the "super safe" role in this tree drama show but they didnt use a bucket truck on the pine tree in the primaries.
> I really enjoy watching all American, those guys are having the most fun with this whole tv show thing


looks like american climbers is also in the lead as far as osha violations! by the looks of their crane removal videos, the crane builders should hire them to cycle to failure the products they make. forget the fancy strain gauge applications, just shock load the hell out of them with snap cuts and wildly flipping loads. if we loose a few climbers in the process?


----------



## OLD MAN GRINDER (Dec 7, 2013)

OSHA...... 


Bob....


----------



## treeslayer (Dec 7, 2013)

OLD MAN GRINDER said:


> I agree, the show seems to be getting much better, much less drama than the first shows, can't get over all the
> nice equipment, don't see any like that down here, and they sure do cut the stumps low, i would not have had
> to buy my 660 if they did that here, will keep watching unless it goes the way of ax men.....
> 
> Bob.....


 because the producers pay them royally, they all have new gear, new clothes that match, and they stage and script everything for the show. not for the efficient, profitable removal of trees...hell, half the trees could be just dropped....opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## sgreanbeans (Dec 8, 2013)

Slayer, ur avatar is jacked? Nice to see ya.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Dec 8, 2013)

I beleive, but not sure, that I read, somewhere, that during production of television or movies, that they get a "pass" on OSHA and any and all regs of that nature, this applies to anyone doing filming for entertainment. Again, not sure but........pretty sure. Not that it makes what they do OK. But I think the reason why they don't get shut down. Look at axe men and all the near misses that they set up. At first, they guys probably tell the producers to get bent, then the producers open up their wallet. I would like to see someone actually climb, spiking up big trunks and making big cuts is nutin special. Like to see one of them climb out on a branch for once.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Dec 8, 2013)

Well I guess everyone with a go pro camera could claim they are filming for entertainment and dont need to follow osha rules.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## sgreanbeans (Dec 8, 2013)

True! But I think they pull filming permits. I am sure they had to go thru Bostons film board, or wadever dey call it, but I do see ur point! Smash a house "its OK,we filming for a what not to do vid"


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Dec 8, 2013)

Did you see the fun factoid they show saying many climbers wear rubber boots to prevent electrical shock. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## sgreanbeans (Dec 8, 2013)

Yeah, I love the animations too, how they show guys inch worming up the tree, LOL.


----------



## treevet (Dec 8, 2013)

Nosak basically got shut down by pressure from the trade associations such as ISA and TCIA, to the networks. But prior to that it was all the safety police on the forums pressuring them. This whole scenario looks fatally similar to the Nosak show shutdown. Or eventually all the crews become squeeky clean and nopity watches :-( bye bye time anyway.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Dec 8, 2013)

Yeah, there is a huge argument going on Facebook with American Climbers, they posted a vid of a dude riding a pic down and people are going nuts.


----------



## dbl612 (Dec 8, 2013)

sgreanbeans said:


> Yeah, there is a huge argument going on Facebook with American Climbers, they posted a vid of a dude riding a pic down and people are going nuts.



you would think if the producers are going to pay for a million dollar crane, they could chip in a buy the guy a hardhat with a strap,hearing protection,and a rope bag so he doesn't hang his rope up as the crane swings him thru the brush. destined for failure as they jack the show up.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Dec 8, 2013)

The funny thing about that is alot of the guys that are arguing are the ones that wrote the article in tree care industry magazine. Yet in the magazine nothing was mentioned about tree tech. That could be because someone from tree tech is on tree care industrys board. Names listed just the the right of the article. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Dec 8, 2013)

Watching the last episode and seems like you always see coop with tree tech cutting picks with only a flip line around the tree. Where is his second tie in point. Where is his chaps when cutting down the last piece of the truck from the ground

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## OLD OAK (Dec 8, 2013)

treevet said:


> Nosak basically got shut down by pressure from the trade associations such as ISA and TCIA, to the networks. But prior to that it was all the safety police on the forums pressuring them. This whole scenario looks fatally similar to the Nosak show shutdown. Or eventually all the crews become squeeky clean and nopity watches :-( bye bye time anyway.


Speaking of Nosak, i liked his show better. That guy was wide open, i mean get that **** done and now. I worked for someone like that before, all business. Hopefully Big Bad Wood wont get kicked off because a bunch of stuck up assholes are worrying about someone besides themselves. O, if you all haven't heard the climber from the Nosak crew- Josh Nosak got 70, yes 70 years in the state pen for killing a lady in a DUI crash.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 8, 2013)

sgreanbeans said:


> Yeah, there is a huge argument going on Facebook with American Climbers, they posted a vid of a dude riding a pic down and people are going nuts.




Do you have a link to their page?


----------



## treevet (Dec 8, 2013)

jefflovstrom said:


> Do you have a link to their page?



I'd give it if you weren't the safety police opcorn:


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 8, 2013)

I am tired of a minority speaking for a majority and tcia and Isa are treating people like children. I read the back cover of the TCIA it's all politics again. .


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 8, 2013)

jefflovstrom said:


> Do you have a link to their page?


You may lose what if any respect for me Jeff if you read that link


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Dec 8, 2013)

I looked on there page and the video isnt on there post list. I wanted to comment but after spending 20 mins looking for iton my news feed I gave up. If you jist search for american climbers on facebook you will find them

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treevet (Dec 8, 2013)

treeclimber101 said:


> I am tired of a minority speaking for a majority and tcia and Isa are treating people like children. I read the back cover of the TCIA it's all politics again. .


excellent point


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 8, 2013)

2treeornot2tree said:


> I looked on there page and the video isnt on there post list. I wanted to comment but after spending 20 mins looking for iton my news feed I gave up. If you jist search for american climbers on facebook you will find them
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



Found it.
Jeff


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Dec 8, 2013)

Where did you find it at?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## sgreanbeans (Dec 9, 2013)

They must have pulled it, it was getting major action, had over 100 comments.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 9, 2013)

2treeornot2tree said:


> Where did you find it at?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



Here,,,https://www.facebook.com/AmericanClimbers?fref=ts


----------



## sgreanbeans (Dec 9, 2013)

Yep, they deleted the vid.


----------



## pbtree (Dec 9, 2013)




----------



## Toddppm (Dec 9, 2013)

2treeornot2tree said:


> Did you see the fun factoid they show saying many climbers wear rubber boots to prevent electrical shock.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


 

I did a double take when I saw that, didn't have it on my dvr though and wasn't sure if I read that right. I think a couple of those guys must have got together messing with the producers just to see if they would really believe it?!


----------



## treeman75 (Dec 12, 2013)

Ol dougy got the chit slapped out of him and smashed a empty shed.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 12, 2013)

Shut up! ,,I ain't watched it yet!
Jeff


----------



## treeman75 (Dec 12, 2013)

Lol. Ok


----------



## KenJax Tree (Dec 12, 2013)

Good job Noodles! Lol


Sent from my AutoTune carb


----------



## treevet (Dec 13, 2013)

I have had a number of customers say they watch the show and everyone has also said they thought accidents were staged. This show is great for business. Put some Wraptors and mini skids and gas drill cabling and some new stuff on there. How bout some home shots with sawdust everywhere and the garage full of equipment.

They do a lot of white pines...sticky f'n mess. Why do they need so many guys? Interaction I guess. Pretty good show tonight. Shed coulda been worse...


----------



## sgreanbeans (Dec 13, 2013)

Damn, now that it a hit


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 13, 2013)

Wanna read something funny I didn't see last nights show I was doing decorations til after 1030pm however I checked in on the fan page and half of these so called pros have pictures either in there work page or there own pages that is awful to say the very least . Why are people so jealous of this show that they would resort to being flat out lying hypocrites. If you believe me to be full of **** go look .....one person even has pics up after complaining about PPE not only missing glasses and a helmet but no double tie in in an action shot of him cutting . Sickening to me how that no matter the class and qualifications of the participants there is a certain inner circle of haters and wannabes .


----------



## treeman75 (Dec 13, 2013)

Ya I know what your saying Ed. I know its all staged for intertainment and I look forward to Thur night for some.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Dec 13, 2013)

Just watched the episode last from last night. Its pretty funny to watch their "concern". Producers should get these guys some acting lessons. Didn't see really what all the excitement was about that leaner. Seemed pretty simple. I do like hearing other peoples slang terms for tree only stuff, like the "key" we just call it a pressure point.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Dec 13, 2013)

By reading all the fb posts on American climbers page you would think all the guys bitching are in the tcia or isa good old boys club. Looked at a bunchnof there photos. Eddies right there is alot of violations in those photos. People living in glasses houses throwing rocks.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 13, 2013)

LOL , jealousy is ugly man .


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Dec 13, 2013)

treeclimber101 said:


> LOL , jealousy is ugly man .


I can honestly say I am not jealous of anyone. There is things I wish I had that others do but that just makes me wanna work harder to get those things. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 13, 2013)

Be careful jared the careful police are coming fo you


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Dec 13, 2013)

treeclimber101 said:


> Be careful jared the careful police are coming fo you


Its not the careful police, they are the tree cops. Lol not scared got the hole already dug for the bodies.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 13, 2013)

2treeornot2tree said:


> Its not the careful police, they are the tree cops. Lol not scared got the hole already dug for the bodies.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


A little one for the body and a ****ing swimming pool for there ego ?


----------



## pdqdl (Dec 13, 2013)

Chippers are quicker than digging. It's winter...let 'em freeze then blow red chips into the woods.

There is no ego too large for my Bandit.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 13, 2013)

pdqdl said:


> Chippers are quicker than digging. It's winter...let 'em freeze then blow red chips into the woods.


Feed the wildlife ! I like that they are bunch of green loving hippies !


----------



## treevet (Dec 13, 2013)

same ole schit as happened with Nosak. Dunlopian anal retentive crybabies.


----------



## NCTREE (Dec 23, 2013)

Found this :

http://treesafety.com/tcia-v-big-bad-wood-attention-deficit-round-one


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Dec 23, 2013)

NCTREE said:


> Found this :
> 
> http://treesafety.com/tcia-v-big-bad-wood-attention-deficit-round-one


Aint that the truth.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 23, 2013)

Quick way for them to look like a bunch of assholes is too continue with there rants


----------



## treevet (Dec 23, 2013)

NCTREE said:


> Found this :
> 
> http://treesafety.com/tcia-v-big-bad-wood-attention-deficit-round-one


you're like a grumpy old man putting that stuff up there


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Dec 27, 2013)

Watched last night episode. Lots of staged stuff buy still funny. The house all season dropped the tree on looked lime it was forclosed on. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 27, 2013)

I watched in discust I am not even gonna lie , Jen told me if she was standing behind me at a convience store wearing a tree shirt and after watching that she would think that all tree guys are idiots ! For once I agreed .


----------



## treeman75 (Dec 27, 2013)

I only got to watch the last five min when the guy fell in the pool.


----------



## treeman75 (Dec 27, 2013)

How many more episodes are there?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Dec 27, 2013)

Supposed ti be 10 but last night was the final episode

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## sgreanbeans (Dec 28, 2013)

Yeah that house looked abandoned. That deal tho, where that guy got hit, fckme, that was no joke, had he been a foot to the left, he would be jacked up. I went back and watched it several times, the whole thing was dicked up. If they did that for a cool shot, I hope that idiot got paid, if not, someone up there needs to show those guys whats up. If that is how they really do chit, they suck and its no wonder why they only do easy trees. Not that that one was real hard, just a bad spot for running material out.


----------



## NCTREE (Dec 28, 2013)

Watched that too, that guys cuts and rigging were all wrong. I don't think that was staged and if it was then he is crazy for putting himself in that situation for the sake of entertainment.

Wonder what they will do next season if there is one? Stage a crane topple?


----------



## sgreanbeans (Dec 28, 2013)

Even my wife was like "WTF". I don't think it was set up either, but ya never know with this show. Being such "pro's" and all, cant see how they couldn't see a bad thing about to happen unless they let it go for filming or they really have no clue. Probably a mixture of both. Either way, that dude could have been hurt real bad and no matter if it was set up or not, both scenarios show that they are idiots. Nick was fired, but was at the season finale party at the local bar with all 4 company's, still wearing Tree Tech! Notice how Tree Techs antics are much milder than the rest?


----------



## treevet (Dec 28, 2013)

I don't think the lowered piece they didn't drop below his feet and it swung around and hit him was staged either. Could have easily resulted in broken ribs or worse.

You know they have 4 or 5 dudes removing a tree that I could easily remove in the same time with 2 guys and a dingo and dump chipper and bc2000, my crane and bucket. 5 guys 8 hours at say $90. (I like to get $120. per man min) per man hr. That's $3600. per day tree removal? No way they are getting that with all the companies saturating the area up there.

That guy Marquis buys that giant crane when he already has a big crane...come on...how do you ever pay for that thing? I saw them looking for crane work on face book from people that subscribed to them. Tree work just doesn't pay THAT good with all the comp. around. I can see the cranes with a giant co. like Felix'es co. (Tree Tec) probably developed over decades and decades by his dad and then him with help from being the NAA/TCIA president.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 28, 2013)

That's his fault for that whacking , why go so ****ing big all the time and why did he leave a 15fter just seemed like a **** job , I mean he had a top that he coulda sent that down offa he just was cutting like a ******* . The house getting smashed was whatever I could care less about . But that hit that dude took was retarded you couldn't give me 20K to take that hit it coulda broke his damn back or neck that's a serious piece he took and almost got squashed .


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 28, 2013)

I support the show ..... However I can't say he didn't do a horrible job . It wasn't horrible it was hideous ! Pure garbage. I turned it off after that didn't see the house get whacked until I tuned back on on demand .


----------



## treevet (Dec 28, 2013)

Over all my years I have NEVER trusted a gm to drop a piece below my feet. I have been proven right a thousand times when they woulda squashed me like the white stuff that comes out of a zit when you squeeze it. I am gonna hide some place somehow so the worse scenario doesn't look llike that clip.


----------



## dbl612 (Dec 28, 2013)

treeclimber101 said:


> I support the show ..... However I can't say he didn't do a horrible job . It wasn't horrible it was hideous ! Pure garbage. I turned it off after that didn't see the house get whacked until I tuned back on on demand .


pretty much sick and tired of american climbers saying all the tree companies walked away from this one and they were the only ones that would take it on. pretty much shows the caliber of the tree cos in the area if that is true. (which I'm sure it isn't). nothing dramatic about that tree other than dougies spa! he's pretty special too with his log truck operation. what a joke.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 28, 2013)

Well we could do a lottery .... Basically theyreenacted tree tales they prolly sat around a table with the cast and brainstormed , a car gets smashed a house gets crushed , fence ,swing set , cut down the wrong tree and let's not forget about the shed which was empty, the wall ,even fall the hell into a pool . If there's a season 2 we should all take guesses at what what going to happen and to who ?


----------



## treevet (Dec 28, 2013)

I think that guy that makes the cat noises and fell in the pool might be just an actor they plugged in there.


----------



## NCTREE (Dec 28, 2013)

treeclimber101 said:


> Well we could do a lottery .... Basically theyreenacted tree tales they prolly sat around a table with the cast and brainstormed , a car gets smashed a house gets crushed , fence ,swing set , cut down the wrong tree and let's not forget about the shed which was empty, the wall ,even fall the hell into a pool . If there's a season 2 we should all take guesses at what what going to happen and to who ?


I want to see a crane topple! Maybe we should give them some idea for next season. Lol! Don't know why some of those chumps don't come on AS and make some friends or maybe learn something.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 28, 2013)

NCTREE said:


> I want to see a crane topple! Maybe we should give them some idea for next season. Lol! Don't know why some of those chumps don't come on AS and make some friends or maybe learn something.


Fine but you made your choice and now you gotta stuck with it ! I say that they smash a tree like a Japanese laceleaf that the HO is gonna spaz about .


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 28, 2013)

I think that TV stars can have a delicate ego ... And basically they would be ripped and torn to shreds but all in good fun ! They have pounded red asses from the ******** and the ******** guys get pounded red asses from here I mean it's just simple physics !


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 28, 2013)

Btw the bleeping that I typed 2xs had the word tree and buzz in it !


----------



## treevet (Dec 28, 2013)

treeclimber101 said:


> Btw the bleeping that I typed 2xs had the word tree and buzz in it !



That's Dunlopian justice. That X clown selling his little rings. The boss selling his little forum. He'd ban them all from his wheeled armed desk chair at his basement desk in his jammies....yooooouuuuurrrrreeee BANNNNED!!!


----------



## NCTREE (Dec 28, 2013)

treevet said:


> That's Dunlopian justice. That X clown selling his little rings. The boss selling his little forum. He'd ban them all from his wheeled armed desk chair at his basement desk in his jammies....yooooouuuuurrrrreeee BANNNNED!!!
> 
> View attachment 324594


If I see that ugly mug one more time in this place I'm gonna gouge my eyes. It's just screaming hit me with a 2x4!


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 28, 2013)

NCTREE said:


> If I see that ugly mug one more time in this place I'm gonna gouge my eyes. It's just screaming hit me with a 2x4!


I wouldn't mind laying a brick across that cheek !


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Dec 28, 2013)

NCTREE said:


> I want to see a crane topple! Maybe we should give them some idea for next season. Lol! Don't know why some of those chumps don't come on AS and make some friends or maybe learn something.


Pretty sure some of the guys are on here from the show.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## pdqdl (Dec 28, 2013)

sgreanbeans said:


> Yeah that house looked abandoned. That deal tho, where that guy got hit, fckme, that was no joke, had he been a foot to the left, he would be jacked up. I went back and watched it several times, the whole thing was dicked up. If they did that for a cool shot, I hope that idiot got paid, if not, someone up there needs to show those guys whats up. If that is how they really do chit, they suck and its no wonder why they only do easy trees. Not that that one was real hard, just a bad spot for running material out.



It was staged. But just like the best laid plans of even the best of us, it might have just turned out worse than they had planned. 

If we are looking at the same scene, he looked ready to jump out of the way, despite the fact that it should not have been needed, given the "intended" direction of fall. Where was his 2nd tie in? He normally has a lanyard on for every cut, why not that one? He picked that left foot up out of the way like it was 2nd nature, but then the log came back around and had a 2nd shot at him. Even the tight rope was practically guaranteed to send the log back at him, given the TIP.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 28, 2013)

I have done that tree 100xs there's no need to even be there that right side shoulda been gone before he dropped the top he coulda done a lot better


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 28, 2013)

pdqdl said:


> It was staged. But just like the best laid plans of even the best of us, it might have just turned out worse than they had planned.
> 
> If we are looking at the same scene, he looked ready to jump out of the way, despite the fact that it should not have been needed, given the "intended" direction of fall. Where was his 2nd tie in? He normally has a lanyard on for every cut, why not that one? He picked that left foot up out of the way like it was 2nd nature, but then the log came back around and had a 2nd shot at him. Even the tight rope was practically guaranteed to send the log back at him, given the TIP.



Love your post's! I bet you do not believe in Santa,,thank's for the reality check.
Jeff


----------



## teamtree (Dec 28, 2013)

treeclimber101 said:


> I support the show ..... However I can't say he didn't do a horrible job . It wasn't horrible it was hideous ! Pure garbage. I turned it off after that didn't see the house get whacked until I tuned back on on demand .


You must not be in the business if you support this show.....I know it is there to get ratings but it represents the good side of the business in a bad way.


----------



## treevet (Dec 28, 2013)

2treeornot2tree said:


> Pretty sure some of the guys are on here from the show.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



There was a whole slew of Bahhhhstan dudes on here when me and oltirdy made the scene way back. Think most of em baled for Turdhouse. I remember having a dance off with a number of em.


----------



## treevet (Dec 28, 2013)

teamtree said:


> You must not be in the business if you support this show.....I know it is there to get ratings but it represents the good side of the business in a bad way.



I think it is fun and better than none Teamie. I am a poet and didn't know it.


----------



## teamtree (Dec 28, 2013)

I am pretty much over this show. I know there is very little reality in the show but I would pay big bucks to know the truth and how they actually shoot the show. I see things that don't add up but some of the stuff they do just is not even laughable. I would bet most of what I have that the pine tree that fell on the house was cut in a manner so it would fall on the house. I know it is not even worth getting worked up over but it is embarassing to watch.


----------



## teamtree (Dec 28, 2013)

treevet said:


> I think it is fun and better than none Teamie. I am a poet and didn't know it.



Vet, I understand your point....I just wish they would call it a spoof and tell people the truth.


----------



## pdqdl (Dec 28, 2013)

jefflovstrom said:


> Love your post's! I bet you do not believe in Santa,,thank's for the reality check.
> Jeff



Nope. Never did. I certainly never sat on Santa's lap, and I always knew who I had to suck up to to get presents...my parents.

My mother was a god-fearing woman that never, _ever_ allowed for any of that "Santa" nonsense. I don't remember it ever coming up when I was little, but I don't think any of my friends believed in that foolishness either. If they did, I'm pretty sure that I blew that little myth wide open for them.  

Christmas eve was always the same: go to the church Christmas Eve program, then head home to open the goodies. If there was something too big to wrap up, my dad would have set it out. _He never went with us to church._


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 28, 2013)

teamtree said:


> You must not be in the business if you support this show.....I know it is there to get ratings but it represents the good side of the business in a bad way.


I am very much in the business and I do support the show , the only guys I have seen that hate on have a few skeletons in there closets and slightly hypocritical ! Just saying .


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 28, 2013)

Da fuq you don't like the show ... There's like 300 other ficking channels ! I mean what the **** , the new America is I gotta appreciate everyone's else opinions forced upon me ! ******* it is it just me ?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 28, 2013)

damn now I'm pissed


----------



## NCTREE (Dec 28, 2013)

That dude on the advance rigging company team, you know the one with the squeaky little voice that sounds like a duck. He is annoying, if he was on my crew I'd duck tape him to a tree and leave.


----------



## treevet (Dec 28, 2013)

I also gotta call out that prick that runs the crane. I know it is staged with the funny guy riding around the golf cart and golf clap etc. pisses off the op...but the skinny pathetic lead he dropped in the pond and blamed the funny guy...he'd be getting some knuckle lunch from yours truly if he fired me for just the yanking part of total his fault as the boss said not to drop in the lake...

And why the OCD boss can't let a little branch drop in his pond and fish it out.? Send that skinny crane twerp back in the crane and let him wait it out and drink coffee with his spindly legs crossed like usual... while the real tree guys (are there any lol) do the td....aaaaand why they bring the crano anyhoo...just for sho not for dough!

How bout that exaggerated Christmas tree Teddy did for his first TD too. lol...this show is a riot.


----------



## teamtree (Dec 28, 2013)

treeclimber101 said:


> I am very much in the business and I do support the show , the only guys I have seen that hate on have a few skeletons in there closets and slightly hypocritical ! Just saying .


You support the show....ok....but do you think it is realistic???? I would say there is a better than 50% chance of something going wrong or someone getting hurt in each job. How could anyone in the tree service industry stay in business if they had that type of record. I have nothing to hide in my closet and I discuss most of my mishaps on this site or other ones. I try to learn from my mistakes and I always try to do the safest thing possible. I understand they edit and stage the show for dramatic purposes but I question any true professional tree guy as being happy with the way our profession is portrayed. But, then again...I always strived to be better than the rest.


----------



## OLD OAK (Dec 28, 2013)

I for 1 like the show, but i liked Nosak much better. { no acting just real s*** imo} Anyway I don't understand why everyone thinks this gives us tree companies such a bad name. In my area tree companies drop tree on homes by accident, Cut down power lines with falling trees, show up drunk at customers homes and leave the beer cans in the bushes like the customer wont find them later. I know one that their grapple truck leaks so much hydro oil that grass will never grow again where it was parked. What i am saying is if your service area is anything like mine ( and i bet it is ) and full of Hacks the damage was done long before the show ever started.


----------



## teamtree (Dec 28, 2013)

treeclimber101 said:


> Da fuq you don't like the show ... There's like 300 other ficking channels ! I mean what the **** , the new America is I gotta appreciate everyone's else opinions forced upon me ! ******* it is it just me ?



You don't have to appreciate anything....it is your choice. You can only be bothered by it if you give a ****....lol


----------



## teamtree (Dec 28, 2013)

treevet said:


> I also gotta call out that prick that runs the crane. I know it is staged with the funny guy riding around the golf cart and golf clap etc. pisses off the op...but the skinny pathetic lead he dropped in the pond and blamed the funny guy...he'd be getting some knuckle lunch from yours truly if he fired me for just the yanking part of total his fault as the boss said not to drop in the lake...
> 
> And why the OCD boss can't let a little branch drop in his pond and fish it out.? Send that skinny crane twerp back in the crane and let him wait it out and drink coffee with his spindly legs crossed like usual... while the real tree guys (are there any lol) do the td....aaaaand why they bring the crano anyhoo...just for sho not for dough!
> 
> How bout that exaggerated Christmas tree Teddy did for his first TD too. lol...this show is a riot.


vet.....you have a good take on the show....good to see

I agree....if he had a proper notch and good back cut....the tree lands in the grass......and what is the big deal with it going in the pond. As for the guy getting fired....he needed to go....why show up if you are not going to work???? If you are hurt and can't give 50%...stay at home....but I would have let him go after he got out of the boat if he was on my crew....hell....he would have been gone before the show started...I am guessing


----------



## JohnH (Dec 29, 2013)

2treeornot2tree said:


> Pretty sure some of the guys are on here from the show.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


 I've been here for years.


----------



## NCTREE (Dec 29, 2013)

JohnH said:


> I've been here for years.


Yes!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Dec 29, 2013)

JohnH said:


> I've been here for years.


So..... is there gonna be another season?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## NCTREE (Dec 29, 2013)

JohnH said:


> I've been here for years.





treevet said:


> I also gotta call out that prick that runs the crane. I know it is staged with the funny guy riding around the golf cart and golf clap etc. pisses off the op...but the skinny pathetic lead he dropped in the pond and blamed the funny guy...he'd be getting some knuckle lunch from yours truly if he fired me for just the yanking part of total his fault as the boss said not to drop in the lake...
> 
> And why the OCD boss can't let a little branch drop in his pond and fish it out.? Send that skinny crane twerp back in the crane and let him wait it out and drink coffee with his spindly legs crossed like usual... while the real tree guys (are there any lol) do the td....aaaaand why they bring the crano anyhoo...just for sho not for dough!
> 
> How bout that exaggerated Christmas tree Teddy did for his first TD too. lol...this show is a riot.


----------



## NCTREE (Dec 29, 2013)

why don't you ask him yourself?


----------



## treevet (Dec 29, 2013)

treevet said:


> I also gotta call out that prick that runs the crane.



...and I meant that in the nicest way possible John H. You look like a good crane op and carry yourself like a good foreman...even tho you may be a prick. I see this show as a sit com and it is hard to visualize the reality of it, like you being a real person and not an actor.


----------



## treevet (Dec 29, 2013)

NCTREE said:


> why don't you ask him yourself?


 you talkin to me? if so ask him what?


----------



## NCTREE (Dec 29, 2013)

treevet said:


> you talkin to me? if so ask him what?


I thought you wanted to ask him why he dropped that top in the pond (in the nicest way possible)


----------



## treevet (Dec 29, 2013)

already know why son, he notched it that way, it leaned that way and... therefore...it fell that way


----------



## JohnH (Dec 29, 2013)

treevet said:


> I also gotta call out that prick that runs the crane. I know it is staged with the funny guy riding around the golf cart and golf clap etc. pisses off the op...but the skinny pathetic lead he dropped in the pond and blamed the funny guy...he'd be getting some knuckle lunch from yours truly if he fired me for just the yanking part of total his fault as the boss said not to drop in the lake...
> 
> And why the OCD boss can't let a little branch drop in his pond and fish it out.? Send that skinny crane twerp back in the crane and let him wait it out and drink coffee with his spindly legs crossed like usual... while the real tree guys (are there any lol) do the td....aaaaand why they bring the crano anyhoo...just for sho not for dough!
> 
> How bout that exaggerated Christmas tree Teddy did for his first TD too. lol...this show is a riot.


 
It's funny how easy it is to point fingers and talk while sitting behind a keyboard. I have never hid my name on here the way a lot of other people do. I don't get in to the name calling and bashing that occurs on threads. I usually on respond when I can help people out. I'm hoping this response will help open your eyes and educate you as well. In the nicest way possible, I will let you know that I have been working for the company for 18+ years. There were 5 guys when I started. We had one chip truck, one bucket and one chipper. The OCD boss you complain about, started with a pick up and a chainsaw and has busted his ass and given up a lot to get us to the point where we are today. None of us were handed anything. We just worked hard and made it happen no matter what it took,never walked away from anything. We have grown into a company of 100+with a lot of equipment, as you can see from my avatar. You don't do hack work getting to the size of the company we are, and still growing. How you see me on TV is how I am everyday. Will some see me as a prick? Yes. Is it for the safety of my crew that I act this way? Absolutely. I am one of the toughest guys in the company to work for, but that is because safety is of utmost importance to me. I try my hardest every day and expect the same ethics from others. Am I human and made and will still make mistakes? Yes. For those that are willing to learn, especially on my crews, I am always willing to stop what I'm doing to educate them and pass on my knowledge. I have taught many guys over the years and have learned from many great guys, in and outside the company. I have seen and experienced myself firsthand the damage mistakes can cause. I try to use my experience to prevent others from doing the same. I don't know everything, nor will I ever claim to. As far as I'm concerned, everyone can and should learn something if they can every day. 

To answer the 2nd season question, we have not heard anything yet. It has business as usual since we stopped filming.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 29, 2013)

JohnH said:


> It's funny how easy it is to point fingers and talk while sitting behind a keyboard. I have never hid my name on here the way a lot of other people do. I don't get in to the name calling and bashing that occurs on threads. I usually on respond when I can help people out. I'm hoping this response will help open your eyes and educate you as well. In the nicest way possible, I will let you know that I have been working for the company for 18+ years. There were 5 guys when I started. We had one chip truck, one bucket and one chipper. The OCD boss you complain about, started with a pick up and a chainsaw and has busted his ass and given up a lot to get us to the point where we are today. None of us were handed anything. We just worked hard and made it happen no matter what it took,never walked away from anything. We have grown into a company of 100+with a lot of equipment, as you can see from my avatar. You don't do hack work getting to the size of the company we are, and still growing. How you see me on TV is how I am everyday. Will some see me as a prick? Yes. Is it for the safety of my crew that I act this way? Absolutely. I am one of the toughest guys in the company to work for, but that is because safety is of utmost importance to me. I try my hardest every day and expect the same ethics from others. Am I human and made and will still make mistakes? Yes. For those that are willing to learn, especially on my crews, I am always willing to stop what I'm doing to educate them and pass on my knowledge. I have taught many guys over the years and have learned from many great guys, in and outside the company. I have seen and experienced myself firsthand the damage mistakes can cause. I try to use my experience to prevent others from doing the same. I don't know everything, nor will I ever claim to. As far as I'm concerned, everyone can and should learn something if they can every day.
> 
> To answer the 2nd season question, we have not heard anything yet. It has business as usual since we stopped filming.


So what your saying is that the color blue smells like pickles ! just kidding man the show is fun I enjoy it I hope that all is well with you fellows . Thanks for letting us watch . I for one enjoy watching others do tree work as much as doing it myself ! BTW my name is Jim Doe .


----------



## NCTREE (Dec 29, 2013)

JohnH said:


> It's funny how easy it is to point fingers and talk while sitting behind a keyboard. I have never hid my name on here the way a lot of other people do. I don't get in to the name calling and bashing that occurs on threads. I usually on respond when I can help people out. I'm hoping this response will help open your eyes and educate you as well. In the nicest way possible, I will let you know that I have been working for the company for 18+ years. There were 5 guys when I started. We had one chip truck, one bucket and one chipper. The OCD boss you complain about, started with a pick up and a chainsaw and has busted his ass and given up a lot to get us to the point where we are today. None of us were handed anything. We just worked hard and made it happen no matter what it took,never walked away from anything. We have grown into a company of 100+with a lot of equipment, as you can see from my avatar. You don't do hack work getting to the size of the company we are, and still growing. How you see me on TV is how I am everyday. Will some see me as a prick? Yes. Is it for the safety of my crew that I act this way? Absolutely. I am one of the toughest guys in the company to work for, but that is because safety is of utmost importance to me. I try my hardest every day and expect the same ethics from others. Am I human and made and will still make mistakes? Yes. For those that are willing to learn, especially on my crews, I am always willing to stop what I'm doing to educate them and pass on my knowledge. I have taught many guys over the years and have learned from many great guys, in and outside the company. I have seen and experienced myself firsthand the damage mistakes can cause. I try to use my experience to prevent others from doing the same. I don't know everything, nor will I ever claim to. As far as I'm concerned, everyone can and should learn something if they can every day.
> 
> To answer the 2nd season question, we have not heard anything yet. It has business as usual since we stopped filming.


Now it's game time! GO PATRIOTS!!!


----------



## treevet (Dec 29, 2013)

NCTREE said:


> Now it's game time! GO PATRIOTS!!!



Go Bills...Die Patties (not literally)


----------



## treevet (Dec 29, 2013)

JohnH said:


> It's funny how easy it is to point fingers and talk while sitting behind a keyboard. I have never hid my name on here the way a lot of other people do. I don't get in to the name calling and bashing that occurs on threads. I usually on respond when I can help people out. I'm hoping this response will help open your eyes and educate you as well. In the nicest way possible, I will let you know that I have been working for the company for 18+ years. There were 5 guys when I started. We had one chip truck, one bucket and one chipper. The OCD boss you complain about, started with a pick up and a chainsaw and has busted his ass and given up a lot to get us to the point where we are today. None of us were handed anything. We just worked hard and made it happen no matter what it took,never walked away from anything. We have grown into a company of 100+with a lot of equipment, as you can see from my avatar. You don't do hack work getting to the size of the company we are, and still growing. How you see me on TV is how I am everyday. Will some see me as a prick? Yes. Is it for the safety of my crew that I act this way? Absolutely. I am one of the toughest guys in the company to work for, but that is because safety is of utmost importance to me. I try my hardest every day and expect the same ethics from others. Am I human and made and will still make mistakes? Yes. For those that are willing to learn, especially on my crews, I am always willing to stop what I'm doing to educate them and pass on my knowledge. I have taught many guys over the years and have learned from many great guys, in and outside the company. I have seen and experienced myself firsthand the damage mistakes can cause. I try to use my experience to prevent others from doing the same. I don't know everything, nor will I ever claim to. As far as I'm concerned, everyone can and should learn something if they can every day.
> 
> To answer the 2nd season question, we have not heard anything yet. It has business as usual since we stopped filming.



That long diatribe being said and understood...and I too have been in business a long time (44 years) and been quite successful and earned everything I own, it seems to me it would bother you all to make all the intentional mistakes, scripted I suppose, that you all make. Also might add...you may not as you said engage in a lot of name calling on this forum...but you are sure good at it on the show.


----------



## NCTREE (Dec 29, 2013)

In the nicest way possible I want to know if your the forman(climber) then why would you have a guy with one arm trying to pull a top over that is leaning in the wrong direction? Maybe it was staged IDK but It seems a little mismanagement on your part. If it were me I would have stopped the show and got the other two guys on that rope. For someone that has been doing this for 18 years it seems to be a no brainer.


----------



## treeman75 (Dec 29, 2013)

I liked watching the show too mostly the same reason 101 said, I like watching others do tree work too. I guess I dont get a chance to watch others work too much so I liked to watch how others would handle a tree. I wish there was just more tree work being done and less staged accidents. The accidents I thought was dumb I liked watching the guys on the crews some of them are pretty funny.


----------



## treevet (Dec 29, 2013)

NCTREE said:


> In the nicest way possible I want to know if your the forman(climber) then why would you have a guy with one arm trying to pull a top over that is leaning in the wrong direction? Maybe it was staged IDK but It seems a little mismanagement on your part. If it were me I would have stopped the show and got the other two guys on that rope. For someone that has been doing this for 18 years it seems to be a no brainer.



Not to pile on but there is not 1 chance in a meelion I couldn't keep that branch out of the pond if I was not supposed to put it there. You blame the gm and fire him...outrageous.! If the slightest chance existed that it wouldn't turn enough in the notch (no brainer in your job) then I would have just rigged the damn thang down. Also curious why you "had to remove the elm too because it was on (or under?) the root system" of the defect tree. Pls. take this as good natured as I think this show can be the best learning experience for learning hungry arbs. since...well...ever. (if we talk about it afterwards).


----------



## treeman75 (Dec 29, 2013)

Before the crash on AS you could see who was reading the thread on the bottom. Cant they bring that back?


----------



## NCTREE (Dec 29, 2013)

I do like watching other tree guys work but not dumb **** like this. I'd much rather watch a regcoates video over something like that.


----------



## treevet (Dec 29, 2013)

The worst part of the last show was not the big top rigged chunk that spun around and nailed the guy in the ribs, out of stupidity but rather the American Climbers when Gilley took out that large upright branch (boss called a lead lol) that fell sideways off the notch (dumb...very dumb EVERY time that happens) and then it became entangled in his lanyard and had all the weight pulling down on those little connections to his saddle. Little bitty straps. Just like shock loading it with that much combined weight on this saddle (positioning device they call it) and if it was lowered (like he pleaded them not to) it probably would have broken, and he would have free falled to the ground and been dead as a door knob. Doubt if that was a staged scenario. Just bad tree work.

Mr. John H. have a any comments on this stuff or has he politely dismissed himself?


----------



## treeman75 (Dec 29, 2013)

I think some good video of tree work with some narrating and throw in some action and drama from the ground crew would make a good show.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 29, 2013)

treevet said:


> Not to pile on but there is not 1 chance in a meelion I couldn't keep that branch out of the pond if I was not supposed to put it there. You blame the gm and fire him...outrageous.! If the slightest chance existed that it wouldn't turn enough in the notch (no brainer in your job) then I would have just rigged the damn thang down. Also curious why you "had to remove the elm too because it was on (or under?) the root system" of the defect tree. Pls. take this as good natured as I think this show can be the best learning experience for learning hungry arbs. since...well...ever. (if we talk about it afterwards).



Good post Dave,, now you are the 'Bully",,,,lol!
Jeff


----------



## JohnH (Dec 29, 2013)

The elm also had D.E.D. And bad structure. It also had a heavy lean growing it another tree.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 29, 2013)

jefflovstrom said:


> Good post Dave,, now you are the 'Bully",,,,lol!
> Jeff



I think that the show needs to make the drama,,they would be bored watching a good job done, I know I would. 
Cone off and post a street and to make it interesting, buy an old crap car from a junk yard and tow it under the tree,
Find a house foreclosed and buy and bash,
Good fun!
Jeff,,,,,I get it.


----------



## teamtree (Dec 29, 2013)

OLD OAK said:


> I for 1 like the show, but i liked Nosak much better. { no acting just real s*** imo} Anyway I don't understand why everyone thinks this gives us tree companies such a bad name. In my area tree companies drop tree on homes by accident, Cut down power lines with falling trees, show up drunk at customers homes and leave the beer cans in the bushes like the customer wont find them later. I know one that their grapple truck leaks so much hydro oil that grass will never grow again where it was parked. What i am saying is if your service area is anything like mine ( and i bet it is ) and full of Hacks the damage was done long before the show ever started.





treevet said:


> ...and I meant that in the nicest way possible John H. You look like a good crane op and carry yourself like a good foreman...even tho you may be a prick. I see this show as a sit com and it is hard to visualize the reality of it, like you being a real person and not an actor.



Vet....it is hard to be a foreman and not be a prick.....that is why most good guys don't want to move up. I hear people talking about team building and **** like that but at the end of the day, we get some characters in the tree business and they have to be dealt with....being nice, in many cases, allows them to walk all over you. 

How many foreman do you have in your business?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 29, 2013)

I like when rich ***** slapped gilly or whatever his name is with that top . Not nearly hard enough to knock him down but hard enough to really wake em up ! LOL as far as season two well I don't know 10 people other then tree workers that even knew it was on so hopefully there's a lot of tree guys LOL


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 29, 2013)

teamtree said:


> Vet....it is hard to be a foreman and not be a prick.....that is why most good guys don't want to move up. I hear people talking about team building and **** like that but at the end of the day, we get some characters in the tree business and they have to be dealt with....being nice, in many cases, allows them to walk all over you.
> 
> How many foreman do you have in your business?


Weren't you the guy that sent out an inept crew who tore down service then started a thread called electric line mishap . When it shoulda been called I almost got a idiot BBQ'd today ! Just saying if your gonna say how tough ya gotta be maybe a dose of training in your case would be better ! Just saying


----------



## treevet (Dec 29, 2013)

JohnH said:


> The elm also had D.E.D. And bad structure. It also had a heavy lean growing it another tree.



John...the DED was plenty enough lol. And thanks for the reply.


----------



## treevet (Dec 29, 2013)

jefflovstrom said:


> I think that the show needs to make the drama,,they would be bored watching a good job done, I know I would.
> Cone off and post a street and to make it interesting, buy an old crap car from a junk yard and tow it under the tree,
> Find a house foreclosed and buy and bash,
> Good fun!
> Jeff,,,,,I get it.



I knew a tree company owner in NJ that used to have junk cars towed in from the junkyard to slam big sticks on to eliminate damage to roads and driveways etc. Have thought about doing it but not to date done it. Would have to pay the tow in and out and hey, now we have all have big cranes...right?


----------



## treevet (Dec 29, 2013)

teamtree said:


> Vet....it is hard to be a foreman and not be a prick.....that is why most good guys don't want to move up. I hear people talking about team building and **** like that but at the end of the day, we get some characters in the tree business and they have to be dealt with....being nice, in many cases, allows them to walk all over you.
> 
> How many foreman do you have in your business?


 I got one Teamie (me), and I can be a badass mofo (read prick) at times too...but usually I am a sweetie pie.


----------



## treeman75 (Dec 29, 2013)

treevet said:


> I knew a tree company owner in NJ that used to have junk cars towed in from the junkyard to slam big sticks on to eliminate damage to roads and driveways etc. Have thought about doing it but not to date done it. Would have to pay the tow in and out and hey, now we have all have big cranes...right?


That gives me some ideas! I might have to find somethings to crush and make a vid. That would be cool to smash a car and then stuff it in the log loader! LOL


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 29, 2013)

treeman75 said:


> That gives me some ideas! I might have to find somethings to crush and make a vid. That would be cool to smash a car and then stuff it in the log loader! LOL


I got a barge bumper from a customer who told me they are unpoppable , it's been sitting on the roof of my container for a few months maybe I'll drop a tree on that , I was told unless something stabs it wouldn't be popped by anything less then 50 tons it would just stretch and contort LOL . Now we'll see I'll prolly miss it a few times with my tree LOL


----------



## KenJax Tree (Dec 29, 2013)

treeclimber101 said:


> I got a barge bumper from a customer who told me they are unpoppable , it's been sitting on the roof of my container for a few months maybe I'll drop a tree on that , I was told unless something stabs it wouldn't be popped by anything less then 50 tons it would just stretch and contort LOL . Now we'll see I'll prolly miss it a few times with my tree LOL



If it does pop its gonna sound like a bomb going off lol


Sent from my AutoTune carb


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 29, 2013)

KenJax Tree said:


> If it does pop its gonna sound like a bomb going off lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my AutoTune carb


I'll take a picture of it tomorrow it's like 5ft tall and about 4ft wide I took it to a job as yard bumper but chickened out I was afraid the wood would hit and fly back into the air and hit the house or my truck LOL , or catch a corner of it and have it going shooting off and take something out !


----------



## treeman75 (Dec 29, 2013)

If I had that I would have to try it! I see what your saying though it could turn interesting real quick!


----------



## KenJax Tree (Dec 29, 2013)

Have one of your ground guys sit on the edge when you drop a tree on it and see how far you can launch him in the air


Sent from my AutoTune carb


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Dec 29, 2013)

treeclimber101 said:


> I got a barge bumper from a customer who told me they are unpoppable , it's been sitting on the roof of my container for a few months maybe I'll drop a tree on that , I was told unless something stabs it wouldn't be popped by anything less then 50 tons it would just stretch and contort LOL . Now we'll see I'll prolly miss it a few times with my tree LOL


Bring on diwn to my house. I am gonna be dropping some trees for my neighbor and I couls video it with the go pro.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## sgreanbeans (Dec 30, 2013)

Some years ago, I did a bunch of removals at this old church that was getting demoed. I was going to drop a big silver maple on it and film it. But had this weird feeling about doing it to a church, so I chickened out!
As far as the scripting, you know they do it. Just like John over pond, that was for the show. As I said before, Tree Techs antics are much mellower than the rest, so I am sure that it was a deal where they (Tree Tech) and the producers battled it out and came up with doing a bit at the owners house. That way it can be all controlled and if something bad where to happen, well, its at the owners house. I wouldn't have kid with a busted up arm on a tag, nor do I think they would either. Nor do I believe a Jarhead would let someone talk to him like that all the time, again, scripted so they are not boring, other wise they will can Tree Tech, like they did the Heli Loggers on the first season of AxMen, not enough drama and good work is boring. It is all,Totally for the show. The house, scripted, all the other BS........... scripted, except for that hit and when he got caught up with his lanyard, that hit was no joke and he is damn lucky that he didn't get hurt. That was just really bad work in general. Speaking of General, notice how American Climbers all wear cammie bottoms and they call the owner the General.............Lame. I hope there is a second season, I also hope that they show less BS, but I am a tree guy that knows the difference, so I enjoy a flawless victory, the GP, who has no clue, will find that boring and change the channel. They are the ones targeted, so the producers make the show to keep them interested, not us.


----------



## treevet (Dec 30, 2013)

Well said and likely cast has signed waivers to restrict what they divulge.


----------



## pdqdl (Dec 30, 2013)

sgreanbeans said:


> ... scripted so they are not boring, other wise they will can Tree Tech, like they did the Heli Loggers on the first season of AxMen, not enough drama and good work is boring....



Is that what happened? That was the only side of that show that I ever wanted to watch. 

All the loggers acting like fools was just tired. I thought that all those guys acting like teenagers was just an insult to the whole industry. It was pretty unbelievable how they always had a camera in position at the bottom of the hill when a log went crashing downhill "out of control".


----------



## Zale (Dec 30, 2013)

JohnH said:


> It's funny how easy it is to point fingers and talk while sitting behind a keyboard. I have never hid my name on here the way a lot of other people do. I don't get in to the name calling and bashing that occurs on threads. I usually on respond when I can help people out. I'm hoping this response will help open your eyes and educate you as well. In the nicest way possible, I will let you know that I have been working for the company for 18+ years. There were 5 guys when I started. We had one chip truck, one bucket and one chipper. The OCD boss you complain about, started with a pick up and a chainsaw and has busted his ass and given up a lot to get us to the point where we are today. None of us were handed anything. We just worked hard and made it happen no matter what it took,never walked away from anything. We have grown into a company of 100+with a lot of equipment, as you can see from my avatar. You don't do hack work getting to the size of the company we are, and still growing. How you see me on TV is how I am everyday. Will some see me as a prick? Yes. Is it for the safety of my crew that I act this way? Absolutely. I am one of the toughest guys in the company to work for, but that is because safety is of utmost importance to me. I try my hardest every day and expect the same ethics from others. Am I human and made and will still make mistakes? Yes. For those that are willing to learn, especially on my crews, I am always willing to stop what I'm doing to educate them and pass on my knowledge. I have taught many guys over the years and have learned from many great guys, in and outside the company. I have seen and experienced myself firsthand the damage mistakes can cause. I try to use my experience to prevent others from doing the same. I don't know everything, nor will I ever claim to. As far as I'm concerned, everyone can and should learn something if they can every day.
> 
> To answer the 2nd season question, we have not heard anything yet. It has business as usual since we stopped filming.




Are you satisfied with how the show was edited?


----------



## Toddppm (Dec 30, 2013)

Just watched the latest episode. All BS, like when Alfred or whatever his name was went for a little ride with the Spruce top after Ted did it last time..... Not sure on the American climbers 2 f ups, does look like sloppy work with the branch not getting pulled over on the notch and getting hit with that piece? The house old dipshit hit already had the electric lines cut, you could see them a couple times, house was probably a tear down. That guy must be getting ready to retire for real like he said to act like the biggest **** up on the whole show.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 30, 2013)

You wanna hate on someone put me on that show , hey buck we'll give an extra G if you put a log in the pool I'd be like show me the money peckerhead !


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 30, 2013)

Sorry .........but I would !


----------



## KenJax Tree (Dec 30, 2013)

Ok Buck we're gonna drop these big leaders on your barge bumper and they're gonna bounce off and blow out your windshield......is that worth 2G's?


Sent from my AutoTune carb


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 30, 2013)

KenJax Tree said:


> Ok Buck we're gonna drop these big leaders on your barge bumper and they're gonna bounce off and blow out your windshield......is that worth 2G's?
> 
> 
> Sent from my AutoTune carb


I got the barge bumper on the front seat


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 30, 2013)

The barge bumper shooting off and blowing out Mr whoooseywatsas front windows would be funnier !


----------



## treevet (Dec 30, 2013)

since the funny guy got punted off the treetec crew, I got a replacement gm for next season


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 30, 2013)

treevet said:


> since the funny guy got punted off the treetec crew, I got a replacement gm for next season



I can't dance like that !


----------



## teamtree (Jan 1, 2014)

treevet said:


> I got one Teamie (me), and I can be a badass mofo (read prick) at times too...but usually I am a sweetie pie.



LOL.....I used to be the main prick but now I have to give in and be nicey nice.....not sure which way is right....if you are too rough, the guys cry and if you are too soft, the guys walk all over you....I am still searching for the middle. I will say that if you have a guy working as a foreman, I would want him to put the company first and not his buddies on the crew.


----------



## teamtree (Jan 1, 2014)

treeclimber101 said:


> Weren't you the guy that sent out an inept crew who tore down service then started a thread called electric line mishap . When it shoulda been called I almost got a idiot BBQ'd today ! Just saying if your gonna say how tough ya gotta be maybe a dose of training in your case would be better ! Just saying



In your eyes with the information you have, you are right. I am the dumb bastard that hired an inept crew and sent them out without any guidance and just about got them killed. I never once backed away from taking criticism. I don't care to give you the whole picture but if you must know....the foreman on the crew that day was 25% owner of the company and out ranked me and disobeyed my job instructions. It all came out in our review of the incident. He told the cutter to go over the wire and cut the tree. The cutter did not pay attention to how close he was. He admitted he knew what he was doing was wrong but the foreman told him to do it. So, yeah....my fault all the way. I came here to get more information to support my belief he did not know as much as he thought and to help show him how serious this stuff is. I can't make someone do something if they are going to disobey my instructions when I turn my back.

As far as being a foreman, I find it hard for someone not to be a prick to get results. I know there are many good crews and good foremen out there and if you got them then great. I, as all of us do, was just giving my opinion on the subject matter. I don't care to argue behind a keyboard and I merely prodded TreeVet into giving me more information so I would understand his viewpoint better. I suppose some people just can't take someone's opinion and let it be.

I apologize if I offended you treeclimber101


----------



## NEKS Tree Svc (Jan 1, 2014)

whoever the hell the guy is that says "Take it easy" when someone gets a little sideways or whatever, cracks me up every time i hear it. Staged accidents suck, and will make homeowners very leary about hiring anyone, but its a great show to watch. The tree that landed on the house, was wedged to do just that, makes me mad to see intentional accidents like a tree on a house, geting homeowners all over worried about their tree crashing into their house because someone lazy wouldn't climb it, or take it down with a bucket.


----------



## NEKS Tree Svc (Jan 1, 2014)

this is message 100 here on AS!!


----------



## treevet (Jan 1, 2014)

NEKS Tree Svc said:


> this is message 100 here on AS!!



congratulations opcorn:


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jan 2, 2014)

opcorn:


----------



## Pelorus (Jan 7, 2014)

TCIA & ISA have sent a joint letter to Nat. Geo asking them to yank the show.
Is posted over on the Buzz.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jan 7, 2014)

Pelorus said:


> TCIA & ISA have sent a joint letter to Nat. Geo asking them to yank the show.
> Is posted over on the Buzz.


Of course they did , they would almost have too to save some face ! If it's pulled it will be because no one knows may geo exists . I say bring back nosak raw that show really glorified this profession


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Jan 7, 2014)

Pelorus said:


> TCIA & ISA have sent a joint letter to Nat. Geo asking them to yank the show.
> Is posted over on the Buzz.


These two Nazi associations should butt out. What the hell is this world coming to when a TV show causes such a uproar. Just because you have a option, it doesn't mean you need to force it on the rest of the world. If you don't like the show don't watch it.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treevet (Jan 7, 2014)

I suggest writing Nat. Geo and tell them to keep the show on. Govt. (tree Govt.) is trying to censor what we see. I have had numerous clients tell me they saw the show, like it, and know schit is staged. Just watch one Axeman episode and count all the safety violations. That show's been on for maybe 10 years. Shows evolve.

I bet dunlop/treebutts, and his snoots are spearheading the drive to end the show. 

Anybody find a link to write in and tell how much we and others enjoy the show?


----------



## Pelorus (Jan 7, 2014)

We don't get that Nat Geo channel up here, so I never got to enjoy watching it.
Don't understand how / why they (TCIA / ISA) would have drafted that letter with Andy Felix from Tree Tech listed as a Director of the Board on the letterhead. It makes that "public relations" letter look very cynical and hypocritical. If they (TCIA) actually mean what they say they meant in the letter, then Andy has got to resign.......which needed to have happened before the letter was signed.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jan 7, 2014)

Prolly to up the ratings , which to me means that no one is watching which kinda bothers me . I liked the show but who am I ? Apparently the only people watching either hate it (buzz) kinda guys and guys who like it (AS) kinda guys !


----------



## treevet (Jan 7, 2014)

Pelorus said:


> We don't get that Nat Geo channel up here, so I never got to enjoy watching it.
> Don't understand how / why they (TCIA / ISA) would have drafted that letter with Andy Felix from Tree Tech listed as a Director of the Board on the letterhead. It makes that "public relations" letter look very cynical and hypocritical. If they (TCIA) actually mean what they say they meant in the letter, then Andy has got to resign.......which needed to have happened before the letter was signed.



Excellent points, can you link or scan and show the letter? Thanks.


----------



## treevet (Jan 7, 2014)

I know SOME of those buzzards liked the show too. I got some support when I went to war with them while supporting the show and then got banned while on that thread. People are skeered to speak up over there for obvious reasons.


----------



## Pelorus (Jan 7, 2014)

I tried to, Dave, incl. sending it to my email, and copying it to documents. Not a techie. Where is that monkey guy from The hilly part of Florida?
The copy can be viewed in the "the TCIA and ISA stand up against Big Bad Wood" thread on the first page of the forum.
The letter is a PDF file.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jan 7, 2014)

******* I gotta plug the truck in in the shop to keep it warm !


----------



## Pelorus (Jan 7, 2014)

My truck and I would love your shop....


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jan 7, 2014)

Pelorus said:


> My truck and I would love your shop....View attachment 326447


My god ! You must really love your area to stay there that is crazy


----------



## Pelorus (Jan 7, 2014)

It just gets deeper and deeper this winter. 
Some years are worse than others. This one is gonna do bad things to my bank acct.
Here is a shot I just took out the back window...


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jan 7, 2014)

I read the thread on the B word site it had 3 replies , granted it's an old horse since the show is over but hey that shows the dedication of its members and how they prolly just moved on to rubber neck the next car crash .


----------



## Pelorus (Jan 7, 2014)

Only 2 replies plus me.
One thing I find different on the buzz compared to other forums is you don't have to log in or be a member to view attachments. That drives up the viewer : responder ratio big time, I think.


----------



## NEKS Tree Svc (Jan 7, 2014)

I do not know of this buzz site you refer to, but im an AS'er to the end. I dont think i can bring myself to check it out.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Jan 7, 2014)

Here's a link to the pdf.

http://tcia.org/sites/tcia.org/files/Big Bag Wood Press Release.pdf

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zale (Jan 7, 2014)

Pelorus said:


> It just gets deeper and deeper this winter.
> Some years are worse than others. This one is gonna do bad things to my bank acct.
> Here is a shot I just took out the back window...



Do you have enough food to last till spring?


----------



## sgreanbeans (Jan 7, 2014)

I don't think they should remove the show. But they are right. They could have a cool show without the BS. I posted this earlier on face book, not going to retype it. Some of you may Disagree and that's fine. I get it. It is America and they have the right to do it if they want too. I agree with that 100% But a couple of those crews really do give us a black-eye, to the GP. Sure your clients know you are not like that and if ya are...........But the vast majority of the GP does not and we have a hard enough time always being stereo typed as a bunch of jackwagons. There are way more hacker than Arbs. So a national show that glorifies that type of work as the standard package, does us no favors. Anyhow, this is what I posted

"Well, they are right. I am positive that they can do that show with out all the BS staged incidents that makes us all look like Bubba Hack. It is pretty obvious that some, but not all, of the outfits on the show have it together, so it shouldn't be hard. Most of my Marine brothers watch it, all of my family and close friends watch it. To them, the staged stuff is pretty lame, just another Ax-Men. I keep waiting to hear about someone, from one of these shows, getting killed because of a producer's constant push. You can tell that the crews know what is what, but money talks. Most people that I have talked to, like the scary stuff, like lifting huge chunks over houses. They love the chipper's! If they went after it with the attitude of "look how badass these guys are" instead of "what are these fools going to do next" they would have a cooler show and get more rating's. Street outlaws, the new show about drag racing is getting huge. They still have the crap talking, but the racing is for real. That show Wrecked, about the O'hare brother's in Chicago. Dude's in monster wreckers, lifting semi's out of ditches while getting passed by thousands of cars. Pretty freakin dangerous. They also have a bit of drama.....in the garage, but the job-site scenes are real and they always operate in a safe,professional manor, you see no antics at all. Those producer's know how to capture the drama of a really serious situation without purposely putting lives at risk. I like the show and hope it stays, its pretty cool being able to see what I do everyday on a show. To bad all my friends, that do not do this, rib me all the time about it. If they keep it, not sure I would keep all the same crews tho."


----------



## NEKS Tree Svc (Jan 9, 2014)

I know the accidents are staged, that tree was hinged to hit the house, but i do like how it could have HO's looking at their trees differently.


----------



## BigBadWood1 (Jan 28, 2014)

Lots of great comments and arguments. Tree tech is huge and tough to compete with. Thanks for the invite if you have any questions I can answer I will. It was a great experience would do it again in a second. Thanks Rich


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgreanbeans (Jan 29, 2014)

Where you in the military "General"?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jan 29, 2014)

sgreanbeans said:


> Where you in the military "General"?


General pain in the ass that is !


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jan 29, 2014)

treeclimber101 said:


> General pain in the ass that is !



How is he a pain in your ass?
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jan 29, 2014)

jefflovstrom said:


> How is he a pain in your ass?
> Jeff


I was talking to you !


----------

